# Rahmen+rote Augen



## Sunflower5 (27. April 2005)

Hallöle ihr,

ich hab schon seit längerem Photoshop 6.0, komm aber nicht ganz damit klar, ich hab zwar schon hier und da rumprobiert, auch schon im Net gesucht, aber bisher hab ich nichts zum Thema Rahmen und rote Augen retuschieren gefunden!?
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen?! Möchte einen ganz normale Rahmen um ein Bild drumherum=))
LG Shari


----------



## zirag (27. April 2005)

= Handbuch lesen    :suspekt: 
 = bei Google gibt es genug zu dem Thema 
 = Hier im Forum gibt es auch eine Suchfunktion da findet sich sicher auch was  ;-] 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## schutzgeist (29. April 2005)

schau mal hier in die tutorial-Sektion 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164782.html&highlight=rote+augen

und Rahmen ist ein weitläufiger Begriff ^^
da kannste alles mögliche damit meinen.


----------



## ShadowMan (29. April 2005)

Und zum Thema rote Augen:

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/navigation.php?folder=ps_grundlagen&tutname=faerben

Lg,
Manuel


----------

